
Show HN: Emmetp a template languaged of emmet - mc_hammer
http://www.github.com/falafflepotatoe/emmetp
======
mc_hammer
author here, this is not tested very well but i hope it works if you use it!
happy new years everyone

also im resubmitting just to try to get it to go to the Show hn page... last
time it did not... IDK why, can delete if you feel im spamming and want to
delete.

